# Jahresabo Buffed-Magazin



## Kraim (12. August 2007)

Hallo Support,

ich habe gestern ein Jahresabo abgeschlossen, und mich für den Zahlungsweise des Bankeinzugs entschieden.
Als ich den Auftrag bestätigt habe hieß es, ich würde binnen weniger Minuten eine Mail erhalten.

Und darum geht es. diese Fehlt mir bis jetzt. Die Angaben waren korrekt. Darauf habe ich geachtet.
Möchte jetzt nicht einfach nochmal bestellen, und am Ende doppelt zahlen -.-
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu Prüfen? Und wenn ja, würdet ihr das bitte machen?!

Dankeschön,

Kraim


----------



## Isegrim (12. August 2007)

Vielleicht im Spamfilter hängengeblieben?


----------



## Krayzie (12. August 2007)

ist das buffed.de jahres abo gut? ich mein zahlt es sich echt aus das zu kaufen???
weil 40€ sind nicht viel , gamestar kostet ja eine ausgabe ca 10€ oder so ka, 
ist das magazin gut?

bitte schreibt mir paar antworten!
mfg Krayzie


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2007)

Da noch keine Ausgabe erschienen ist, kann Dir das wohl keiner beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten wartest Du einfach bis die erste Ausgabe erschienen ist, schaust rein und entscheidest dann ob Du ein Abo willst.

Im Vergleich zur Gamestar wird der Fokus wohl auf MMO's (mit hohem Wow Anteil) liegen, sprich es unterscheidet sich allein schon thematisch.


----------



## Krayzie (13. August 2007)

na ich bestells mirmal die 40€ werden mich schon nicht umbringen =)


----------



## Kraim (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

in einer Pm die ich erhalten habe hieß es, das wohl aufgrund eines Fehlers in der "Bestätigungsmail",
etwas am Mailing geändert wird.
Daher habe ich nichts erhalten.

Habe aber einen Link bekommen mit dem ich Zugriff auf eine Auftragsbestätigung habe.

Danke nochmal,

n8


----------



## Schaelle (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde das Buffed Magazin eine interessante Idee, wollte nur mal bevor ich mir das Pre-Order ABO hole mal nach dem Umfang fragen.

Sprich welche Themengebiete es gibt und wieviele Seiten (mit und ohne Werbung) ungefähr als Durchschnitt angestrebt werden. 5,50 für nen Heftchen statt nem Magazin wäre etwas viel. Eine angemessen Menge an Content ist z.B. das eGames Magazin was ja auch als Nichen-Magazin began/ist und imho noch am ehsten Konkurrenz ist/wäre.

Grüße,
Schaelle


- Zitat aus nem anderen Thread, vielleicht antwortet ihr mir hier ;D


----------



## Mofalein (21. August 2007)

Kraim schrieb:


> Hallo Support,
> 
> ich habe gestern ein Jahresabo abgeschlossen, und mich für den Zahlungsweise des Bankeinzugs entschieden.
> Als ich den Auftrag bestätigt habe hieß es, ich würde binnen weniger Minuten eine Mail erhalten.
> ...


 (ich weiß ich bin spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ich hab ungefähr zur gleichen zeit auch das abo getätigt und nie eine mail erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich es gewohnt bin, dass auch 'ein paar minuten' gern mal ein paar stunden etc werden, hab ich mir nix gedacht und es dann auch vergessen...

aber da das magazin ja nun morgen rauskommt ist es mir wieder eingefallen :/

nun wüsst ich schon gern, ob ich es auch bekomme oder ob ich mir nen kiosk suchen muss ^^

gruß
Mofalein


----------



## Wagga (21. August 2007)

Mofalein schrieb:


> (ich weiß ich bin spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe eine ähnliche Frage.

Ich habe es mir recht lange überlegt ob ich es kaufen sollte, habe es aber dann doch abonniert heute Mittag.
Da ja das Magazin alle 2 Monate kommt wollte ich wissen ob ich trotz später Bestellung die erste Ausgabe dann noch zugeschickt bekomme oder es erst für die nächste erscheinende dann gilt?

Denn dann müsste ich mir eine morgen kaufen im Laden.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Isegrim (21. August 2007)

Wagga schrieb:


> Habe eine ähnliche Frage.
> 
> Ich habe es mir recht lange überlegt ob ich es kaufen sollte, habe es aber dann doch abonniert heute Mittag.
> Da ja das Magazin alle 2 Monate kommt wollte ich wissen ob ich trotz später Bestellung die erste Ausgabe dann noch zugeschickt bekomme oder es erst für die nächste erscheinende dann gilt?
> ...



In der Abosektion findet sich dazu folgendes:



> Das Abo beginnt mit der nächsterreichbaren Ausgabe, eine genaue Information dazu erhalten Sie in einer E-Mail-Bestätigung.



Da heute der 21. ist und das Magazin morgen erst am Kiosk erhältlich sein wird, ist es möglich, daß die erste Ausgabe bei dir unter &#8222;nächsterreichbar&#8220; fällt. Am besten schaust du aber, wie im Text steht, in die Bestätigungsmail.


----------



## Wagga (21. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> In der Abosektion findet sich dazu folgendes:
> Da heute der 21. ist und das Magazin morgen erst am Kiosk erhältlich sein wird, ist es möglich, daß die erste Ausgabe bei dir unter „nächsterreichbar“ fällt. Am besten schaust du aber, wie im Text steht, in die Bestätigungsmail.



Hallo Isegrim, erstmals vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort.

In der Bestätigungsmail steht:

Die Belieferung werden wir erstmalig im Oktober 2007 mit der Ausgabe 12-2007 aufnehmen! 


Da ich aber mal im Forum gelesen habe das diese Mail verfehlerhaft sein soll, wollte ich nachfragen ob ich die Ausgabe noch bekomme oder ob ich sie im Kiosk bzw. Laden kaufen muss und ich erst die nächsterhältliche bekomme?

Danke im Voraus.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2007)

Wagga schrieb:


> Hallo Isegrim, erstmals vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort.
> 
> In der Bestätigungsmail steht:
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile ist der Text aber korrigiert wurden, das bedeutet es könnte sein, dass du erst die nächste Ausgabe erhälst. Nähere Infos kenn ich nicht,  aber unsere Abo-Abteilung (siehe kontakt auf abo.buffed.de) und Dan, der aber die nächsten 2 Tage auf der Games Convention ist.


----------



## Mofalein (22. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Text aber korrigiert wurden, das bedeutet es könnte sein, dass du erst die nächste Ausgabe erhälst. Nähere Infos kenn ich nicht,  aber unsere Abo-Abteilung (siehe kontakt auf abo.buffed.de) und Dan, der aber die nächsten 2 Tage auf der Games Convention ist.


*zam knuffel* mir hättest aber auch antwroten können *sniff*
naja mal schauen was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (22. August 2007)

Mofalein schrieb:


> *zam knuffel* mir hättest aber auch antwroten können *sniff*
> naja mal schauen was passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Schöne an dem buffed-Magazin ist die Fokussierung auf Rollenspiele So wird daraus kein 10tes Computerspielemagazin (da hab ich ja den GameStar mit dem legendären Age 2-Gefecht zwischen Jörg und Heinrich), sondern ein Heft voller interessanter Neugikeiten über Rollenspiele. Vor allem erfährt man auch was über neuere Rollenspiele, über die man sonst nichts erfährt.

PS: Der GameStar kostet auch nur 5-6 € und keine 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mofalein (22. August 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das Schöne an dem buffed-Magazin ist die Fokussierung auf Rollenspiele So wird daraus kein 10tes Computerspielemagazin (da hab ich ja den GameStar mit dem legendären Age 2-Gefecht zwischen Jörg und Heinrich), sondern ein Heft voller interessanter Neugikeiten über Rollenspiele. Vor allem erfährt man auch was über neuere Rollenspiele, über die man sonst nichts erfährt.
> 
> PS: Der GameStar kostet auch nur 5-6 € und keine 10
> 
> ...


jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist trotzdem nicht die antwort auf meine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollt doch wissen, ob meine damalige abo anmeldung (vor einer woche oder so) angekommen ist, weil ich nie eine bestätigung bekommen hatte...und es auch vergessen hatte *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nu hab ich es eben gesehen und wusst nicht ob ich es mir kaufen sollt oder nicht *heul*


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2007)

Mofalein schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frag da am besten direkt beim Abo-Dienstleister nach: http://abo.computec.de/?menu=contact


----------



## Mofalein (22. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frag da am besten direkt beim Abo-Dienstleister nach: http://abo.computec.de/?menu=contact


danke werd icht un 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (23. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Text aber korrigiert wurden, das bedeutet es könnte sein, dass du erst die nächste Ausgabe erhälst. Nähere Infos kenn ich nicht,  aber unsere Abo-Abteilung (siehe kontakt auf abo.buffed.de) und Dan, der aber die nächsten 2 Tage auf der Games Convention ist.



Vielen Dank, ZAM, erstmals für die Antwort.
Ich habe es mir nun im Laden gekauft, es wäre also nicht weiter schlimm wenn ich erst die nächste Ausgabe bekommen würde, bekomme ich doch noch die 1. Ausgabe werde ich sie einfach verschenken.

P.S: Das Heft lohnt sich auf jeden fall.

MFG, Wagga


----------

